# Newbie intro and cam question



## my67goat (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello members. This is my 1st post to the forum. I just bought a 67 gto on June 12, 2011 and I've been reading the forum almost nonstop since. Talk about a great group of folks and with lots of knowledge to share.
I got the GTO knowing it needs an engine rebuild. Here is my chance to request the cam of my choice. However I know very little about cam specs and performance.
Here's what it has and how I plan to drive. 1967 400 cu. in. H.O. Original block, heads, complete carb to oil pan. Was bored 030 over. Had valve job done with hardened exhaust valve seats per the previous owner. He disassembled the motor because as I understood he said the "crank was migrating". It is an auto on the column TH400, it has a posi 3.55 rear and 15 x 60 tires, A/C. I like to cruise the freeways and highways and would like a little get up and go at the stop lights, like to know the power is there. I know the gears are not the best for the highway but they are an excellent choice for something in between for street and highway. I dont want a lopey cam sound but more importantly a fuel efficient cam that has a better grind geometry than the original Melling and will be lowering the compression from the original 10.75: 1, to something that can run on unleaded regular or midgrade. P- body did recommend in an earlier post to run the XE262H cam. Anybody care to comment and any opinions will be read with great enthusiasm. Thanks ahead for your comments.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

For how you're planning to enjoy the car and how it's geared, that recommendation sounds pretty good to me. In a 400 it's going to have good manners.

Bear


----------



## my67goat (Jun 9, 2011)

Anybody else have experience using this cam XE262H.
Thanks


----------

